# a few modifivations to a "berkey design"



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok, been studying and getting ready to build my own, stand up, water filtration device(berkey), and I have thought long and hard.
Here is the concept, 2 round igloo coolers, instead of 5 gallon buckets. 
Drill the "replacement berkey filter holes throu bottom of one cooler, and lid of second cooler, that way it is screw on sealed.
On the top water cooler, install a "tire valve" sticking out, to pressurize unit with a small handpump. 
Should be able to find used coolers, and new filters pretty easy, and by using "compression" rubber fittings, the filters could be replaced?
Montana Rancher, what do you think? I suspect you will say just buy one, and I might, but I might do both, and test them out.


----------

